# Fun with my Aqua Man slingshot



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Great day for slinging steel off the deck!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt do you always stand in the same spot or do you move around on your deck when your shooting .sweet shooting by the way


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

No moving. Evah!! If it ain't 55' away and 15' below me I can't hit a thing.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> No moving. Evah!! If it ain't 55' away and 15' below me I can't hit a thing.


maybe that's why the rabbits stay out there while your shooting they know they are as safe there as they are in there den :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Twice I've scared the crap out of a big gray squirrel that was hanging out on the top of my catch box. They are completely unafraid of me. I'm like the varmint whisperer.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> They are completely unafraid of me.


 :rofl: thats because theyve seen you shoot ! :rolling:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting and slingshot. But shouldn't you only shoot that one under water?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fun shooting! Very nice for 55 feet ... those accuracy badges should seem like a breeze at only 33 feet (HINT) ... Nice flowering tree back there ... looks like spring has sprung in your area!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Nice shooting and slingshot. But shouldn't you only shoot that one under water?


The only reason I'm shooting on land is that it's hard to film underwater.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Twice I've scared the crap out of a big gray squirrel that was hanging out on the top of my catch box. They are completely unafraid of me. I'm like the varmint whisperer.


I know what you mean. Because the squirrels in my yard are so used to me shooting, they scamper, scurry and munch while I shoot and recently hung out for a few shots at the bottom of my catch box and the ammo whizzed less than a foot above it's head and thudded into the backstop not much father away. To it, it was like nothing was happening.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know why, but I half expect you to part the beard and pull another shooter out of it, lol. Nice shooting. 55' is a great range.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Fantastic!!!

That's a tricky angle to practice at, dude.... Way more than what it'd take to render you absolutely impotent on level ground !!! hehehe Pretty sure I know better than to think you spend tooo much time shootin this zero gravity range! Nice shootin, Matt!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome shooting...As for my self I can just see the targets......again well done~AKAOldmiser


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

If it was any steeper I could drop the 3/8th into the catch box.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing it's always a pleasure 
Cheerio


----------

